# HAVING A HARD TIME WITHOUT THE PAXIL



## 20603 (Apr 26, 2006)

HI GUYS. I THINK NOT BEING ON MY PAXIL FOR THE PAST 2 WEEKS IS STARTING TO GET TO ME ( I'M 2 MONTHS PREGO). I'M STARTING TO NOT BE MYSELF AND I HATE NOT FEELING COMFORTABLE IN MY OWN SKIN. I DON'T THINK THE DOC WILL PUT ME BACK ON PAXIL UNTIL AFTER I GIVE BIRTH. ( WHICH BY THE WAY, PAXIL HAS BEEN A GOD SENT, MIRACLE DRUG FOR THE PAST 3 YEARS FOR ME.) I HEARD THAT YOU CAN TAKE ZOLOFT AFTER THE FIRST TRIMESTER THOUGH. DOES ANYONE KNOW IF IT WORKS WELL LIKE PAXIL? I DON'T HAVE MY FIRST APPOINTMENT WITH HIM UNTIL JUNE 7TH, THEN I WILL ALREADY BE THREE MONTHS ALONG. WE ARE GOING TO CALIFORNIA IN 2 WEEKS FOR VACATION AND I THINK I'M GOING TO NEED SOME KIND OF ANTIANXIETY MED. I WONDER IF IT'S OKAY TO TAKE A LOW DOSE OF VALIUM OR ZANAX. I DON'T WANT TO FEEL THIS WIERD DURING MY WHOLE PREGNANCY. THE MORNINGS ARE THE WORST. I'M NOT EVEN FULLY AWAKE AND MY HEART STARTS POUNDING AND THEN I FEEL LIKE I HAVE TO HAVE DIAREAH. I TRY TO CALM MYSELF DOWN AND TALK MYSELF OUT OF IT, BUT IT JUST DOS'NT SEEM TO WORK. WHEN I WAS ON PAXIL, I HAD NO ANXIETY WHAT SO EVER. KELLY


----------



## tltrull (Nov 12, 2005)

Paxil and Zoloft do the same thing, they are both SSRI's. You should talk to your doc about the possibility of trying this.


----------

